# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  help please...

## hekenawang

hi..i use kaspersky virus removal tool 2010..here is the file after it gather system information in the "manual disinfection"..

before i install this kaspersky, i have a problem with virus "autorun.inf", i don't know whether this kaspersky has succesfully solve my problem or not

----------

